# My US Cellular Galaxy S III just got shipped



## frozn00 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is being shipped via UPS and have recieved the tracking info. Says shipping July 10th although tracking info is not available for the tracking number. So pumped to get this phone. I ordered the day the pre order started. Pebble Blue 16gb. Hope all that preordered get their tracking info soon too!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet you'll love the phone! I have a TMo pebble blue 16gb model and I'm VERY happy with it!

I've already owned a few cases and tried several more out and so far, my favorite one by far is the blue Incipio Silicrylic DualPro. The blue is a T-Mobile exclusive (you have to buy it at a TMo store) but there are 4 other color options online. I gladly paid an add'l $10 for the blue, though. It's really the best color for a blue GS3 imho.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Three of my co-workers got theirs today, and I've been thinking of ditching VZW for USCC (cheaper, way cheaper) and getting this phone. USCC's HQ is here in Madison WI, and their customer service here is excellent. Waiting for the co-workers to activate their devices so I can see their 4g speeds here, and see them as a whole. I'm curious as to root and stuff though for the USCC device, as in if it's the same say as another carrier or if someone will take up that cause for USCC's version....?

Nice phone though, incredibly light for its size.


----------



## despoiler (Jul 10, 2012)

My co-workers are getting like 18m down and 12m up on USCC 4G. Verizon has their 4G capped at 5/2. USCC is the clear winner on network.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

despoiler said:


> My co-workers are getting like 18m down and 12m up on USCC 4G. Verizon has their 4G capped at 5/2. USCC is the clear winner on network.


Oh really?

Verizon 4g is not capped at 5mb down...









So yeah...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I bet you'll love the phone! I have a TMo pebble blue 16gb model and I'm VERY happy with it!
> 
> I've already owned a few cases and tried several more out and so far, my favorite one by far is the blue Incipio Silicrylic DualPro. The blue is a T-Mobile exclusive (you have to buy it at a TMo store) but there are 4 other color options online. I gladly paid an add'l $10 for the blue, though. It's really the best color for a blue GS3 imho.


I agree on the case, just got it today and it's nice. Protective but not to big and bulky.


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine got shipped out today, so I have a 24 hour wait without a working phone.


----------



## despoiler (Jul 10, 2012)

Sicklysuite said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Verizon 4g is not capped at 5mb down...
> 
> ...


It is in Madison, WI. That was referenced in the thread I responded to. I take one thing back. It looks like it's 5/5, but you get 5/4. Verizon's 4G network blows here.


----------

